# Favorite Fantasy Fight Scenes



## Hawke (Jun 22, 2008)

Greetings All,

I got this idea fro MA-Caver.  What's your favorite unreal fight scene?

Fist of Legends
[yt]KiNIucEKPm4[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 22, 2008)

Fist of Legend a well done remake of Bruce Lee's Fist of Fury aka Chinese Connection. 
Azumi is one of my favorite live action Anime films. Great sword fight sequences throughout yet this one from the "Final Battle" sequence with the head protagonist, after wiping out a couple hundred thugs and samurai in a bloody spectacular mess... this one is great... check it owt!
[yt]XdklA35ji6M[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 22, 2008)

Ah, *Azumi* .  Even my missus liked this one.  For me the swordwork eccentricities get too much but there is always the lure of the lead character .


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 22, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Ah, *Azumi* .  Even my missus liked this one.  For me the swordwork eccentricities get too much but there is always the lure of the lead character .


She was/IS definitely a _cutie_. But yeah the sword-work did get a *bit* over the top but for the most part it was fairly decent work. I haven't seen the second one yet... dunno if it's atypical of sequels where it's basically the same story re-hashed or not quite as good as the original. 


For movies with excellent sword work... anything by Kurosawa or starring Toshiro Mufune, (Sanjrio and Yojimbo are two that come to mind as well as the Samurai series which told the story of master swordsman Musashi Miyamoto). 
If I'm not mistaken those guys made sure their sword work was as accurate and realistic as possible. If not, it damn sure looked like it was.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 23, 2008)

Most assuredly correct with regard to Kurosawa and Toshiro Mifune :tup:.  I really need to make a concerted effort to start collecting those works on DVD.


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 23, 2008)

Some great scenes listed already! Here are a couple of my faves.

First is this scene from The Protector with Tony Jaa breaking EVERYONE's Arm!


[yt]hiANsBkgqjU[/yt]


And secondly (although honestly it is my favorite scene ever I beleive) is the fight between Neo and Morpheus..  It's so well sequenced!

[yt]j82GKTgVDkw[/yt]

Rob


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 23, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Most assuredly correct with regard to Kurosawa and Toshiro Mifune :tup:.  I really need to make a concerted effort to start collecting those works on DVD.



If you need a list gimme a hollar via PM

That Tony Jaa sequence sounded like my breakfast in the morning.


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 24, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> That Tony Jaa sequence sounded like my breakfast in the morning.


 
Snap, Crackle, Pop!   Don't mess with the Rice Krispy Elves BIATCH!  *grin*


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 24, 2008)

Hawke said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> I got this idea fro MA-Caver. What's your favorite unreal fight scene?
> 
> ...


Every one go to you tube or where ever and see the fight scene from, "The Ninth Configuration" with Stacy Keach. Trust me it is most cool.
Sean


----------



## Darksoul (Jun 24, 2008)

-The Ninth Configuration! Thanks for bringing that up, haven't seen that movie in ages. Good film, especially that fight scene. True madness via Stacey Keach.


----------

